# Refractometer - Better than test strips?



## samofvt (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been looking for boiler water/antifreeze test instruments that are more accurate than the test strips I've always used. Hercules has a Refractometer [ http://www.herchem.com/specs/Refractometer.pdf ] that fits the bill, but I'm wondering about the practicality of using something that depends on the translucency of the test sample. Does anyone have any comments on this device? Is there anything better out there?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about giving an intro, in the intro forum.

Thanks


----------

